# ضروري جداً مفحم(كربريتر) السيارة



## boldnaro (13 نوفمبر 2009)

:18:الرجاء من الأخوة لمن لديه طريقة ضبط مفحم(كربريتر) السيارة
أي كيفية ضبط نسبة الهواء الى البنزين


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 نوفمبر 2009)

طريقة ضبط المغذي (الكربريتور) 

أ- طرقة ضبط المغذى( ذو مسمار خليط واحد ومسمار خانق ) : 
1 - درجة حرارة المحرك ليست أقل من 80 درجة مئوية 
2 - الخانق العلوي مفتوح
3 - قبل الضبط اربط مسمار الخليط كليا ثم فكه بمقدار 2-2.5 لفه 
4 - اربط مسمار الخانق مسافة (1,2- 2 لفة) من الوضع الذي يبدأ فيه في تحريك ذراع الخانق 
5 - شغل المحرك ، وحرك مسمار الخانق حتي تحصل علي أقل سرعة للمحرك 
6 - حرك مسمار الخليط للداخل أو لخارج (دون تغيير مسمار الخانق ) حتي تصل سرعة المحرك الي أقصاها 
7 - فك مسمار الخانق للحصول علي أقل سرعة ثابتة 
8 - لاختبار الضبط اضغط و0حرر بدال الوقود بشكل مفاجئ ، اذا لم يتوقف المحرك يعتبر الضبط سليم 
9 اذا توقف المحرك اربط مسمار الخانق نصف لفه ثم اعد الاختبار السابق.

ب - ضبط المغذى (ذو مسماري خليط ومسمار خانق ):
1 - قبل تشغيل المحرك اربط مسماري الخليط تماما ثم فكهما من 2-3 لفة 
2 شغل المحرك وحرك مسمار الخانق حتي تحصل علي سرعة ثابتة للمحرك 
3 - اربط أحد مسماري الخليط بادارته بزاوية 90 درجة حتي يبدأ المحرك في التوقف ثم فك 1/2 لفة 
4 - كرر هذه الخطوات مع المسمار الثاني 
5 - بعد ضبط الخليط السابق حرك مسمار الخانق للخارج حتي تحصل علي اقل سرعة للمحرك 
6 - ثم كرر افقار الخليط مرة ثانية كماسبق بيان بالمسمارين 
يتم الضبط خلال محاولتين أو ثلاثة .


----------



## fargood (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه دى 
بس ممكن اعرف الكربيرتور ال فيه مسمارين بيكون فيه مسمار بنزين والتانى هواء ولا الاتنين هواء
والف شكر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا بك أخي الكريم 
الكربريتر الثاني به مسمار خانق ومسماري هواء


----------



## محمدعيدمحمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى A.MAK ممكن تشرح كربراتير 131 - cl 1600 وكيفية ضبطه والذى يدخل له خطى ماء
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محمد عيد 
الكربريتور المذكور من النوع الثاني وقد شرحنا طريقة ضبطه ، اما مسألة الماء الواصل اليه فلا علاقة له بموضوعنا .


----------



## boldnaro (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز A-mak ألف شكر على هذه المعلومات

وفي سؤال اّخر اذا ممكن ؟
كيف نضبط موزع الكهرباء ؟ وهل هناك ضبط للموزع تكون فيه السيارة اقتصادية(ولكن ضعيفة)
واّخر يعطي أفضل عزم للمحرك(ولكن صريفة)
وهل عيار( الأفنص ) نفسه عيار الموزع
ولك جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل boldnaro
اعتذر عن التأخير في الرد 
ان وظيفة الموزع هو توزيع الشرارة علي اسطوانات المحرك كل في دوره ، ثم اطلاق الشرارة في التوقيت المناسب الذى يضمن افضل احتراق للخليط المضغوط في غرفة الحريق ، وبالتالي الحصول علي أعلي قدرة ممكنة من هذا الخليط ، ويتم ضبط هذا التوقيت بما يسمي "المصباح الاستروبوسكوبي " ، ويوجد في الموزع آليتان تقومان ذاتيا بضبط موعد انطلاق الشرارة ، أحدهما تتحرك بدلالة السرعة والاخري بدلالة الحمل .
واذا حدث تأخير أو تقديم في اطلاق الشرارة تحدث آثار سلبية مثل زيادة حرارة المحرك وظاهرة الصفق ، ونقص في القدرة .
وإذا احببت شرحا وافيا لهذا النظام فيمكن أن نفرد له موضوعا خاصا .


----------



## boldnaro (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر للأخ العزيز A-mak


----------



## fargood (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر 
:31:


----------



## hamada_love_84 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

وإذا احببت شرحا وافيا لهذا النظام فيمكن أن نفرد له موضوعا خاصا . اكيد انشاء الله تنفرد لنا بموضوع انا عندى كربريتور تويوتا ثلاجه على متور ار 22 مطور فيه اكتر من مسمار 
1- مسمار هواء 2- مسمار بنزين 3- مسمار تحت مسمار البنزين 
ارجو الافاده وناسف للتطويل


----------



## sulu (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل hamada_love_84
لقد ذكرت في محركك 3 مسامير ، وبالتالي فهو من النوع الثاني ، فراجع الشرح.

الاخ sulu
اهلا بك في ملتقاك ، وشكرا علي المرور والاهتمام بالتعليق .


----------



## رامز البياتي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مششكككوورر اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmed malik (29 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات ممتازة جداً ولكن بسيطة وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.


----------



## ahmed malik (29 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> الاخ الفاضل boldnaro
> اعتذر عن التأخير في الرد
> ان وظيفة الموزع هو توزيع الشرارة علي اسطوانات المحرك كل في دوره ، ثم اطلاق الشرارة في التوقيت المناسب الذى يضمن افضل احتراق للخليط المضغوط في غرفة الحريق ، وبالتالي الحصول علي أعلي قدرة ممكنة من هذا الخليط ، ويتم ضبط هذا التوقيت بما يسمي "المصباح الاستروبوسكوبي " ، ويوجد في الموزع آليتان تقومان ذاتيا بضبط موعد انطلاق الشرارة ، أحدهما تتحرك بدلالة السرعة والاخري بدلالة الحمل .
> واذا حدث تأخير أو تقديم في اطلاق الشرارة تحدث آثار سلبية مثل زيادة حرارة المحرك وظاهرة الصفق ، ونقص في القدرة .
> وإذا احببت شرحا وافيا لهذا النظام فيمكن أن نفرد له موضوعا خاصا .


 


اوافقك الراي أخ عاطف. يجب أن يكون هنالك شرح وافي للموضوع لاهميته .وفقك الله واعانك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (29 يناير 2013)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات
لدي سوال إن أمكن ؟
لدي سيارة فكترا بكبريتر نوع كولف ، المحرك لا يعمل في الصباح نهائيا إلا بوضع بنزين قليل في الكبريتر وبعد ذلك يعمل طول النهار وبطريقة اخرها اجعل المحرك يعمل وذلك بغلق خانق الهواء في الكبريتر يدويا فيعمل المحرك ارجو منكم الإفادة لأن الموضوع أتعبني جدا


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (31 يناير 2013)

اشرف الدليمي قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات
> لدي سوال إن أمكن ؟
> لدي سيارة فكترا بكبريتر نوع كولف ، المحرك لا يعمل في الصباح نهائيا إلا بوضع بنزين قليل في الكبريتر وبعد ذلك يعمل طول النهار وبطريقة اخرها اجعل المحرك يعمل وذلك بغلق خانق الهواء في الكبريتر يدويا فيعمل المحرك ارجو منكم الإفادة لأن الموضوع أتعبني جدا[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## feth2011 (15 فبراير 2013)

اخي كيف يمكنني ضبط carburateur solex 34-347 z1
وأين يوجد كل من مسمار البنزين ومسمار الهواء

شكرا لك مسبقا


----------

